# Hype!!!



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2009)

*V'Day:* No comments.

*Gandhigiri: *It was very much popular a few years ago, everyone going ga ga about it. Everyday d news channels used to found some incidents which proved this concept. Now it does not exist. [Actually its still there, and it was there b4 d "movie" too, only it was not highlighted/hyped. People who follow it, still follow, and who didn't, still don't. Nothing changed]

*Poll:* This is also very hyped incident. In this time we are mislead/brainwashed that we can really change something. But can we really? Does it really change? We know if Congress (Just taking a name as I need to, use ur own fascination, if u want) wins who'll PM, how he'll handle things and how clean he's. At root-level (at ur place) u'll still have that Rambabau who from congress won last time and didn't repair that road he promised (and he won't this time too). BJP, BSP, CPM etc. 
Poll does not change anything, it just changes who will fcuk us (only diff. is some will use a vaseline some won't)

*Independence Day Celebration:* Its the most hyped thing all of them. Nobody really cares what its real importance is. Its just another holiday. Tell me do u feel anything special dat day? Na, me neither. Sometimes I think those were all stories nothing really happened. All rules, regulation we prepared to celebrate one day, do we really obey? (Do u stop asking for beer dat day, don't u pay 50 bucks more to get a bottle for d picnic arranged on dat evening) Do u stand-up when the procession is shown in TV screen while National Anthem playing in background. No. And if u act and ask ur peers to do d same, they just laugh on u. Its a passe thing now, nobody really cares. 

We are too lazy to do anything. I don't know about rest of the world but we Indians are too lazy to act. 
Just imagine we took 200 years to drive away some British people from our homeland. Today we utter 200 years so easily, it seems like actually 3-4days. But just think, 200 years. For 2 centuries we were under some others mercy. So many generations have just died under restraint. 
But, for all those years we were O.K, no issues. We accustomed taking orders, getting beaten, generation after generation we were slaves to them. But had no issues.
Then a few people revolted (its always, a few people are always there who doesn't listen, ask clarification, demand rights. They are still there and they used to die that time, now too,   [FONT=&quot]in virtual world they are banned[/FONT] ) and because of them we are here. 
'We' were lazy then and we r lazy now. We are still waiting for those "few" revolters who will again arise and free us from these mess. BUT, we will wait till date they don't show up. This time it may take longer, may be another 200 years but we will wait. We won't make any move on ourselves under any circumstances; we will die but we won't.

We are too lazy yaar, too lazy. 
​


----------



## mediator (Apr 24, 2009)

> We are too lazy to do anything. I don't know about rest of the world but we Indians are too lazy to act.


Agreed! Short memory span, too lazy, doing what we are told to do have become some of the inherent characteristics and I believe, its the media which is to be blamed for it. Just look at them. Do they even try to showcase the history of Sukhdev, Rajguru etc? Let alone Bhagat Singh! For them its just two people Gandhi and Nehru, both politicians! They will show how Congress dealed with the 26/11 and forced Pakistan on its knees. But they will never show, "why" they "ignored" the intelligence warnings in the first place which lead to the mass massacre or the delay that took place in bringing NSG to Mumbai. They will keep showing *K serials of Star Plus on News channels, "what Salman Khan or any other convicted star ate in Jail or wearing in jail" but never that he killed innocent people on pavement while drunken driving or killed rare black buck. They will show Kareen kapoor's future plans, but not how Indian soldiers are fighting day and night at the border and getting killed every day. Let alone their sacrifices, they will not even show bangladeshi infiltration is a problem and a threat. Parties take one step beyond and instead let them in, in lieu of vote banks!! The country is getting divided on the lines of cast and religion and instead of showing the real "varna system" to get rid of the funny cast system, or expounding the ills of reservation, they are glorifying the communities like muslims, gujjars, brahmins, SC/St and what not?

They are ignoring the plight of farmers, Indians thrown out of their own land (kashmiri pandits) etc and instead giving aid to terrorists! They will 'repeatedly' show "Rahul Gandhi future of India" but not his background, let alone why Congress is helping terrorists!

Last time I watched DD news, they were showing how a farmer innovated a technique to use ground water effectively. Its was really nice. But only on DD, not on any other high profile channels who are busy in "*opining*" and showcasing the glamour life instead of the real news! Isn't opining against the ethics of Journalism? They are supposed to present facts unbiasedly aren't they? But today, "opinions" can be found prevalent in high profile news channels, let alone "sarcasm" where rajdeep sardesai commented something like "why so much uproar on SlumDog" where calling em "Dog" became an issue. Its obvious that people living in Slums will find it insulting on others calling em Dog. Oh, perhaps we should start calling these media people "media dogs", illiterate on ethics of Journalism! 

I believe media persons have become some kinda self-proclaimed powers who can show anything and opine anything. Even now you can find them talking "Godhra" (even when Nanavati report has exonerated Modi) and about plight of muslims. Is it a news? Is it a debate? Or is it false opinion?

Its quite obvious that the general crowd will reflect on the media presentations. Look at NCERT, teaching lil children "Mughals were glorious and Bhagat Singh was terrorist......Shivaji??"!

What else will happen when political parties divide country on lines of religion and caste, or support terrorists, when those with criminal backgrounds enter politics, and get name and fame? 
What else will happen if the support system i.e agriculture is disregarded and farmers aren't given enough help? Every issue and tragedy is turned into vote banks? Religion is mixed with politics and politics in religion? Lets be frank, today there is a situation where the majority of the world sneers on Muslims and many muslims put religion before nation. Even the cast system is not debated! Neither media nor politicians have what it takes to debate the real issues. Instead of investigating the corrupt pundits who bar the entry of people randomly based on cast and religion, maulanas who say yoga is 'haraaam' and "not permitted", bangladeshi issue etc, they are busy in chatting with Katrina kaif and showcasing Sonia maino with emotional applause like "ek Ma, ek beti, ek patni etc" ...  WTH!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 25, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> *V'Day:*
> *Independence Day Celebration:* Its the most hyped thing all of them. Nobody really cares what its real importance is. Its just another holiday. Tell me do u feel anything special dat day? Na, me neither. Sometimes I think those were all stories nothing really happened. All rules, regulation we prepared to celebrate one day, do we really obey? (Do u stop asking for beer dat day, don't u pay 50 bucks more to get a bottle for d picnic arranged on dat evening) Do u stand-up when the procession is shown in TV screen while National Anthem playing in background. No. And if u act and ask ur peers to do d same, they just laugh on u. Its a passe thing now, nobody really cares.



Here's an open confessoin: I still stand up whenever I hear the National Anthem being played. Really! I do watch all those parades on Independence day. It's a tribute to those who persevered to make us independent. 

But its also true that people make fun of me when I do that. (That might not be because of my respect for the country though, people do tend to make fun of me everywhere. Even on this forum!!!! I'm some kind of a standing joke )

The laziness is a result of shortening of attention span.

Also, regarding the polls, dude, we CAN change things. We just don't know the rights we have. People still think that only a few dynasties should register as a candidate in the elections. The real power of democracy lies in stepping up and participating in the elections as a candidate. If people don't vote for you, then you can rightfully criticize the public for not wanting change!

Conclusion: The solution is to vote for the right person and if there ain't any, try being one yourself!



> We are too lazy yaar, too lazy.


I agree. Look at the no. of replies on this thread for example.  



mediator said:


> Its quite obvious that the general crowd will reflect on the media presentations. Look at NCERT, teaching lil children "Mughals were glorious and Bhagat Singh was terrorist......Shivaji??"!



I don't know about history books, but NCERT books for Class XII and XI are a lifesaver, mate! Really!


----------



## karnivore (Apr 25, 2009)

mediator said:


> Agreed! Short memory span, too lazy, doing what we are told to do have become some of the inherent characteristics and I believe, its the media which is to be blamed for it.


Interesting hypothesis. But just how media make us lazy, is something beyond me.



> Do they even try to showcase the history of Sukhdev, Rajguru etc? Let alone Bhagat Singh!


It is not possible to showcase every single freedom fighter. Tell me how many of benali freedom fighters have you heard of. Not many, I am sure. It is not media's responsibility to educate everyone on everything and everyone. If one is interested one will seek for information, which is, in any case available aplenty. We are too lazy or intellectually too incapacitated to go to a library and pick up a book or too, but expect media to feed us everything. Then when we find that media are catering to another set of viewers, whose choice and taste are different from ours, we get pissed.



> For them its just two people Gandhi and Nehru, both politicians!


Gandhi, because of his revolutionary ideas and Nehru, for being the first PM of India.

OK, so if politicians are highlighted, you have a problem. If movie stars are highlighted, you have a problem as well.



> They will keep showing *K serials of Star Plus on News channels, "what Salman Khan or any other convicted star ate in Jail or wearing in jail" but never that he killed innocent people on pavement while drunken driving or killed rare black buck. They will show Kareen kapoor's future plans, but not how Indian soldiers are fighting day and night at the border and getting killed every day.


If media show just war and social issues, you would be first one to get bored. You are confusing entertainment for social issues.



> Isn't opining against the ethics of Journalism?


Really ? Which book of journalism you got that from ?



> They are supposed to present facts unbiasedly aren't they?


Read Chomsky's Manufacturing Consent.

BTW, nice sales pitch for BJP.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the hype hop muzic


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2009)

And, u two started here too. 
Man!!! I wonder if you guys would kill each other if u met physically.


----------



## confused (Apr 25, 2009)

i feel better concentrate on your life, why bother about things not in our hands anyway??? most of the people i know are blissfully ignorant, they are only concerned about work/fun/gals,etc. and these people sure have a gala time.

so why not just be one of them???

ps:just my 2 cents. as for me i am slowly trying to become one of those carefree guys described above...because i realize that there is a lot of $uck-age in life, so i might as well have fun while it lasts.....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
btw - ignore tv news channels, they promote bakwass content to entertain the general public, who dont have high speed internet access + torrents/RS to entertain themselves!!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
one more thing:125 views and only 6 replies....come on guys you can do better than that


----------



## mediator (Apr 25, 2009)

karnivore said:
			
		

> Interesting hypothesis. But just how media make us lazy, is something beyond me.


Read again! You might understand that my whole post isn't centered to just being lazy. Then read that the topic is about hype. And thats where media comes into the picture. 



			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> It is not possible to showcase every single freedom fighter. Tell me how many of benali freedom fighters have you heard of. Not many, I am sure. It is not media's responsibility to educate everyone on everything and everyone. If one is interested one will seek for information, which is, in any case available aplenty. We are too lazy or intellectually too incapacitated to go to a library and pick up a book or too, but expect media to feed us everything. Then when we find that media are catering to another set of viewers, whose choice and taste are different from ours, we get pissed.


Do we need to identify whether the freedom fighter was a "Bengali" rather than plainly and proudly saying an "Indian" ?? 
If it isn't media responsibilty to glorify the freedom fighters who bled then what is? Glorify Rahul Gandhi? Had people gone to libraries or searched on the popular digital world, then who knows majority might have criticised Nehru more than celebrting Children's day! IMO, media's resposibilty is not just "showcasing glamour world", "showing ads where they teach youngsters how break traffic rules like in traffic cutter ad", "telling little girls to start acting like desperate attention seekers", but to create a spirit of patriotism too. And that involves to show how soldiers bleed on the borders. But yes, who cares? 

I hope you wont ask the civilians to goto borders and watch the show there. A minute as a tribute to the freedom fighter, I guess, wont harm the funny ratings of the channel. BTW, Are u in media?  

"Choices and taste" doesn't mean we stop showing the stuff related to culture and patriotism. How much news is repeated on a single channel and how much a week? Perhaps they cud show that instead of the repeated stuff once a while! Do you really think media should change its presentations according to the choice? I hope you know well the choices of majority of youngsters! 



			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> Gandhi, because of his revolutionary ideas and Nehru, for being the first PM of India.
> 
> OK, so if politicians are highlighted, you have a problem. If movie stars are highlighted, you have a problem as well.


And freedom fighters like .... stated? It seems you did not get my point here either. Why are politicians always given more attention? Even now, again, does anybody care for the common soldier? Soldiers wear outdated armour while politicians carry dozens of guards and Z category. Hence my point ,are we concerned about soldiers? WHo will show the world about the situation of the soldier?



			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> If media show just war and social issues, you would be first one to get bored. *You are confusing entertainment for social issues.*


Its not confusion. Its my point. For entertainment we have channels like MTV, Channel V and what not? IS anybody stopping you to watch entertainment on these channels? Even then, I believe the ratio of proper news to entertainment on news channels has decreased. "What this and that actor ate today, how he styled, what he wore"? IS that a news? Is that an entertainment? I believe they need to categorize whats news and whats entertainment first. Don't u agree?



			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> Really ? Which book of journalism you got that from ?


Did you watch the youtube video? I guess I should have specified to "news presentation" and its common sense and comes under ethics of journalism. So you really don't need to read a book to understand such an obvious concept. And so today you have opinions and sarcasm mixed in news. Kudos to these news channels!!



			
				rhitwick said:
			
		

> And, u two started here too.
> Man!!! I wonder if you guys would kill each other if u met physically.


No killing, but verbal battles. And in real world, those who argue and let me observe their view points are my good friends!


----------



## karnivore (Apr 25, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> And, u two started here too.
> Man!!! I wonder if you guys would kill each other if u met physically.


Oh come on. Admit it. You enjoy it.

Anyway, I really don't want to engage in any lengthy debate. I just wanted to see his response. Thats all.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 25, 2009)

@mediator

The problem is that you are expecting way too much from media and in the process forgetting that the media houses are not charitable institutions. They are here to make money. There is no reason to think that rules of business do not apply to them.

  According to Noam Chomsky, propaganda is to democracy what violence is to dictatorship. There are 5 filters of propaganda that apply to media.


   Size, ownership and profit orientation of the mass media: Media houses are invariably owned by a small group of people. They are here for the profit either in terms of money or in terms of power. If they are not getting what they are looking for, they will pull the plug. Hence, keep the owners happy. (NDTV – left liberal, Times Now – Right etc.)
Advertising as primary source of income: Advertising allows print media to sell newspaper at a price lower than the cost of printing. The same goes for free to air electronic media or the ones that charge subscriptions. The media house that attracts less ad, will find it difficult to sustain and therefore must cater to the taste of the advertisers. Hence, keep the advertisers happy. (IPL)
Source of mass media news: The primary sources of news are various govt. agencies, business houses and experts who are themselves approved or paid by such agents of power. This is because, every media house tries to appear neutral. News or information that require serious and independent confirmation or investigation can be costly. Hence, keep your sources happy.
Flak: It refers to the negative response generated by a news report. If such negative response comes from too big a group, then, the media loose their credibility and popularity. Sponsors or advertisers will try to distance themselves from such news report or media resulting in loss in revenue. Hence, keep your readers or viewers happy. (K serials, Kareena Kapoor’s futute plans etc.)
Anticommunism as control mechanism: It acts as political-control mechanism. It can be used against anybody advocating policies that threaten hegemony of the bourgeois. For a business house appearing to advocate communism or anything that can be called communism, it will result in heavy political cost. To denounce communism you don’t need to prove with evidence but denounce your current govt. and you have to provide too much evidence, which can be very costly. Hence, keep the bourgeois happy. (Tahelka)


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2009)

I did better  Doing great justice to this thread.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 25, 2009)

The Mediator + Karnivore combo FTW!


----------



## mediator (Apr 25, 2009)

karnivore said:
			
		

> They are here to make money.


That sums it up all. But its not about "asking too much". Every work includes ethics of doing the proper way. Even a thief doesn't go around singing his mobile caller tune at the time of theft. Even in this forum when someone presents news he is asked to cut out his opinions from the facts. Excluding your own opinions from the "news" you are presenting to the  masses is the first step towards the ethics of news presentation. Nobody is forcing you to do that, but its the ethics. Just like in the youtube video I linked earlier, the reporter is supposed to present only the necessary facts and not his views, opinions and name calling on the person. Sarcasm is next step beyond. Many don't understand when media people utter words with irony or sarcasm in it.

If its supported by political parties and propogandistic organizations then its obviously bad. Why are you being apologetic on that? If its bad then its need to highlighted.

Last time I watched India TV, there was a case where in Xrays the scissors were going through the stomach. The media people "without any knowledge" generalised on the doctor and stated a heading like "Doctor ya shaitaan". Only, later they came to know that the scissors were actually kept on the side of patient. Can u imagine the kind of humiliation the doctor might have felt?

Take another example of the Arushi case. The media started conjecturing that the father might have been involved and "presentated" questions like "Why was arushi mother silent for a week?" with stress in the voice and the statement. Obviously for a mother who lost her daughter in a tragedy, its quite traumatic to even speak. Even when she spoke in front of camera we could all see  how badly she was fumbling and the pain in her eyes.

There were many more cases related to doctors that were presentated without any concern that the doctor is "not always" successful and "human errors" can occur in the medical field.

The question rises again, is it necessary to mix opinions and hype that much that it becomes traumatic for a person? 

I'm not asking media too much, but simply asking them to behave. If they can't then perhaps its time constitution be amended again to induce some discipline in media. These days they seem to opine even before the judgement has been done by the court or opine negetively even after the court has given the verdict. Going by the "choices" doesn't mean we continue to go by what they show for ratings and they continue to degrade their standards. EVEN on WWE after all the animal fights, they atleast give a warning "DONT TRY THIS AT HOME". As a result, the ratings are going normally and a sane message is conveyed. Ads agencies need to be showing their promos with a sense of maturity and responsibity. Wud you agree if at some point of time media starts projecting and glorifying "porn stuff" and "drug addiction" as a result of "choices" for TRP?  

And so media can hype the things it wants and neglect other things selectively. And even one minute tribute to a soldier a day wont harm any rating. 

Consider a scenario, where a person becomes literate and understands language of the media be it Hindi or English. He understands the dirt in politics and gets frustrated by it. A simple headline changes his thoughts and generated a plethora of thoughts that in turn starts generating his own views of justice and what needs to be done. All that mental chaos by just reading media presentations on politics. Do you think a little presentation on "soldiers, their sacrifice and plight" would have no effect on the mind???? 

Today the media has the power to move the entire country, perhaps a little concern for soldiers might help them bring better armors atleast.

Your explanation on what media is, "why and how" it is doesn't change the fact that it is biased on many issues and disregarding the necessary ethics. Why are we accepting "why and how" it is instead of raising our voice to tell the media that it should behave? Are we lazy?

If such a ethicless situation is acceptable, then why such a hypocrisy? ....

*ibnlive.in.com/news/were-blogs-blocked-for-being-anticong/16867-3.html
*www.writingcave.com/barkha-dutt-forces-a-blogger-to-take-down-blog-post-and-apologize/


No ethics for journalism and hypocrtical limitations on freedom of speech? Again, I hope I'm not asking too much.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 26, 2009)

karnivore said:


> Oh come on. Admit it. You enjoy it.


Oh sure!!!


Pathik said:


> The Mediator + Karnivore combo FTW!


U c, not only me...


B/W coming to topic.
Yes Mediator, u r asking too much. Let me tell u why all these bullsh1t topics are presented as news to us now-a-days.
We've got 10-15 national news channel (national, because generally they are watched throughout the nation independent of territory) and on an average 3-4 local news channel for every state.
All of them (at least 95%) are 24*7 news channel with 30 mins slot for every news.
So for a day they need  48 different topics which also need to be exclusive.
Now, so many exclusive topics can't be found, hence repeats (any day open ur TV @6 o'clock CNN-IBN suppose, then come back at 8 o'clock, u'l find the same news).
And for exclusive material, they had to MAKE news (Color of Shahrukh's underware, Aish's new hairstyle etc.)

Now all these news-making and slot filling could have been used for some good cause. 
Well, u glorify things, make hype about them. Why not start a program glorifying our freedom fighters. Don't need to tell the well-known names. There were so many of them, even d cook in Netaji's troop can be made a hero. Make news on them. Keep the menu (Family tree, lifestyle, senti tone, how govt. is cruel/forgot them, some white lies) same. At least it'll help them.
Same can be done for our soldiers who got "Param Veer Chakra". Tell me when is d last time there was an article in newspaper/telemedia on this award and awardees.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 26, 2009)

Pathik said:


> The Mediator + Karnivore combo FTW!


eh..he..he..he..he..


----------

